# Father-Son 335d (Msport) Delivery - Sept 6-14, 2011: Pix…AND VIDEO!! (48-hour rule??)



## TeddyBGame (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks Folks! We got back late on 14th and got thrust back into work mode and will update my threads above with more pix, details and video. BTW - out 2 GoPro camera's captured 250GB worth of footage across those 9 days. Lots of footage to sift through; will likely need to break up the trip into multiple videos...not sure yet.

The 335d was better than expected. Almost 30MPG across 1600 miles (80% of which was spirited driving).

Highlights include:
- Driving the Nurburgring was fun; too bad the track was damp after the rain earlier that day
- Meeting Ron Howard at the Pistenklause (restaurant at the Am Tiergarten; At the Ring) was pretty coincidental
- Had a great dinner with Chuck (ChuckE89) and his wife in Hockenheim
- Got onto the pits of the Hockenheim Ring (by accident) and watched a bunch of Ferrari's, SLS's and GT3's turn laps
- Got the D up to 150mph on the A8 (from Ulm, Germany back to Munich).... playing "Cat and Mouse" with PyratOne's 1M. Good times!!

Stay tuned!!


----------



## Nefilim (May 17, 2004)

sounds great! look forward to the video, i haven't watched any of the bits of video i took yet, laptop can't do 1080p60. 

just landed in SFO about 2 hours ago... lil bit sad to realize it's all over and done  but... have many fantastic memories and a redelivery to look forward to! :thumbup:


----------



## TeddyBGame (Nov 17, 2010)

ChuckE89 said:


> Is it possible that someone:
> A.] Weathered one of the most violent Thunder/Hail storms in Germany for the last several years, but may have been held up south of the A6/A61 crossing and fed in behind the worst of it.
> B.] Completed a lap of the Ring [in the wet]
> C.] Had dinner with Ron Howard
> ...




Chuck,
BTW - it looks like we were at the Ring (Sept 12th) while Dodge was running laps with a couple vipers. At the time we didn't understand what they were doing....but my Dad found this story.

*Dodge Viper lays claim to Nürburgring record with 7:12 run
*
http://www.autoblog.com/2011/09/15/dodge-viper-lays-claim-to-nurburgring-record-with-7-12-run/

At least this explains why the Tourist Laps were "removed" on the 12th. Luckily, we filmed both vipers (at various points) running these laps. God!!! I really need to dig into my footage and do some editing...and post it to YouTube. Stay tuned!!!


----------



## ChuckE89 (May 15, 2011)

Both Germany and the US share the same "Win on Sunday, sell on Monday" principal, in the US it is NASCAR, over here it is Nordschliefe/DTM results that count.


----------



## TeddyBGame (Nov 17, 2010)

Folks, I added a bunch more pix to our daily threads. It should give you a sense for how we spent our 8 days in September. Thanks for looking!


----------



## DXK (Jun 1, 2007)

Hey Ted, looks like you had a great time; those are great photos. 
Did you finally work it out with Joe?


----------



## ChuckE89 (May 15, 2011)

Great Pics documenting a great trip, was great hooking up with the both of you.

just noticed in the pic in front of the house there is a 1,3 & 5 series in the same picture, with the Z hidden in the back..


----------



## boothguy (Feb 1, 2007)

Your choice of exterior color marks you as a discerning gentleman of impeccable taste (see sig pic below). Congratulations also on the 335d - it was going to be my choice until BMWFS starting giving away leases on the M3 'vert this past winter. 

You didn't happen to ask Ron Howard how he was going to get all the modern graffiti off the track for his film footage, didja? Probably easier than it sounds with today's magical digital film tools.


----------



## ElmhurstBMW (Oct 6, 2011)

Congrats Teddy, that looks like an amazing trip!


----------



## basiluf (Dec 16, 2010)

TeddyBGame said:


>


Great pics! I really hope BMWUSA brings that beauty behind your car to our shores.


----------



## TeddyBGame (Nov 17, 2010)

DXK said:


> Hey Ted, looks like you had a great time; those are great photos.
> Did you finally work it out with Joe?


Thanks D! Yes, Joe was the CA for my ED. Nice guy.



ChuckE89 said:


> Great Pics documenting a great trip, was great hooking up with the both of you. just noticed in the pic in front of the house there is a 1,3 & 5 series in the same picture, with the Z hidden in the back..


Indeed Chuck! My Dad was a bit jealous of your lifestyle. Haha! We thoroughly enjoyed our time with you and Bridgette (sp). And yes, we have most of the BMW classes covered in that pix; no 7-series though...



boothguy said:


> Your choice of exterior color marks you as a discerning gentleman of impeccable taste (see sig pic below). Congratulations also on the 335d - it was going to be my choice until BMWFS starting giving away leases on the M3 'vert this past winter. You didn't happen to ask Ron Howard how he was going to get all the modern graffiti off the track for his film footage, didja? Probably easier than it sounds with today's magical digital film tools.


Thanks! I'm quite happy with the Le Mans Blue. Yes, those M3 leases were hard to pass up! As for Ron, that's a good question; I'll assume there's some kind of digital fix for it.



ElmhurstBMW said:


> Congrats Teddy, that looks like an amazing trip!


Thanks! Was just trying to keep the standard set by other the others who have done these trips!



basiluf said:


> Great pics! I really hope BMWUSA brings that beauty behind your car to our shores.


Indeed! We saw a bunch of 5-Series Tourings (wagons) being delivered that day. This one had the Msport package and it was stunning. If only BMW would dump the GT and replace it with the normal wagon.....


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Congrats Teddy on your Ultimate Driving Toy!!!

Great Video
Awesome Pics
Epic Adventure

But looks like they not only forgot your 193s but a third pedal seems to be missing

Enjoy the car !!!


----------



## JustinTJ (Jun 1, 2011)

Looks like you and dad had a great time. Loving the lemans/saddle. Any idea when she gets home for good?


----------



## Dave600 (Jul 30, 2011)

"If only BMW would dump the GT and replace it with the normal wagon....."

:thumbup:Now, Now - we love our GT after all of 6 months. Did not want a wagon because we don't haul things that often, but the GT lets us get most of the volume when we need it, and you can't beat the back seet spatially without going to the 7. I bet there's room for both models....

dV


----------



## bdunn (Oct 21, 2011)

OUTSTANDING, hope to have that same experience with my sons one day!
Hanging with Opey, errr Opee, hmmm, Opei, Ron Howard is also way cool.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Im net with my son, lets say in 9yrs LOL


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

Excellent travelogue. Maybe I'll cancel my trip. Yours looked like way more fun. I'm going in February.

Any video of the Loginout dropoff? The only nagging doubt about my proposed itinerary is trying to find the Loginout office at MUC. I remember having a tough time finding things driving into Munich Flughafen. Confusing signage if I remember right and one way streets (?). I'm gonna be pressed for time that morning and I don't want to get lost or have trouble finding a place to park the car.


----------



## TeddyBGame (Nov 17, 2010)

Gluhwein said:


> Excellent travelogue. Maybe I'll cancel my trip. Yours looked like way more fun. I'm going in February.
> 
> Any video of the Loginout dropoff? The only nagging doubt about my proposed itinerary is trying to find the Loginout office at MUC. I remember having a tough time finding things driving into Munich Flughafen. Confusing signage if I remember right and one way streets (?). I'm gonna be pressed for time that morning and I don't want to get lost or have trouble finding a place to park the car.


Re: Munich log in/out: if you have nav, just enter the address that BMW gives you in the Welt Delivery packet. Our iDrive took us straight to the drop off -- very simple. Honestly, I'm amazed to hear about so many people missing the drop off sign. It's small....but noticable. You'll have the phone# for Log in/out so, just call them that morning and give them a rough ETA. It was a pretty simple process for us.... Good luck!


----------

